# Amazon Fire Tv and Tivo Bolt



## wyzard (Jan 17, 2003)

Good morning

I'm looking at picking up a Bolt for my OTA channels and other streaming options. I currently have an Amazon Fire TV. I understand from my research that there is a Fire TV app that will act like a mini? I searched on my Fire TV yesterday for it, but didn't see it. Is this available yet? If not, any idea when it might be coming out?

Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

this week.


----------



## wyzard (Jan 17, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> this week.


Great!! You know if it's going to let you do live tv and recordings?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Ira said recordings only.


----------



## wyzard (Jan 17, 2003)

Will there be an android app also?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

wyzard said:


> Will there be an android app also?


Not sure what you are asking. There is and has been an Android app that allows you to access your TiVo and if you have a TiVo with built in "Stream" (Roamio +/Pro & Bolt) or a stand alone "Stream" device on your network you can "Stream" from your TiVo to the Android device and for unprotected shows you can also download them to the device. This is different than streaming between TiVos/Minis.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

The TiVo app for Amazon Fire TV is now available: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0160MG4WY


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks. I'm trying it on a FireTV Stick right now.

EDIT: It seems to be working fine on this FireTV Stick.


----------

